# Schutzhund Clubs in New Jersey



## Nico's Pack (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of a club that is active in Central/South NJ?

I'm a long time GSD owner, Currently have a 17 month old GSD that has gone through obedience training for on and off leash (At Shelly's School for dogs). I work with him often but would like to take things to the next level and join a club to interact with like minded people in working with my baby. I would like to pursue the well rounded training that Schutzhund offers. I have contacted Shelly at Garden State Schutzhund only to find out that club just recently folded. Also reached out to Alpha K9 in New Egypt C/O Carlos Rojas 3 or 4 months ago and again last week but received no reply. Very frustrating as I read all the stories about members and the club experience. Please help!!os Rojas


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

The Jersey Devil schutzhund Club in Waretown NJ might interest you. Google them, they have a FaceBook page. I have heard they are a nice group of people.
Hope this helps,
Pam


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

There isn't much in NJ......you can try Upper Bucks Schutzhund Club, they meet in Harleysville Pa. upperbucksschutzhundclub.com


----------



## Nico's Pack (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion on the Jersey Devil Schutzhund Club in Waretown. They are a bit over an hour away from me. Is anyone on the forum currently involved with Alpha K-9 Schutzhund Club in New Egypt NJ? I see they have trials scheduled for May 2012 and I've heard good things about carlos Rojas. I would love to attend the trials. Alpha K9 is half the distance from me compared to Jersey Devil so would be my fist choice.
I plan on giving Alpha K9 a call since they don't seem to respond to emails.

Thanks!!

Re:
May 26 & 27, 2012
Alpha K-9 Schutzhund Club (NJ)
Trial: : AD, BH, BH-Vt, IPO 1-3, FH, FH2, IPO FH, TR (FPr) 1-3,
OB (UPr)1-3, Utility Dog Apr 1-3, STP 1-3, AWD 1-3, RH1-2
SV Judge Gunter Lanfer


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

My neighbor has worked with Carlos Rojas and said nothing but good things about him. Don't know him personally so I can't comment more than that. The best thing to do is to give them a call and come observe a training day at the club.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Home - Warrior K9 Academy is another option. Be a bit of a ride but to find the best training is usually worth it.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just keep trying to call Carlos...I bought my dog from him and he is great, but is extremely busy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the Frontpage

Another one to try...


----------



## Nico's Pack (Jan 3, 2011)

class3204 said:


> Just keep trying to call Carlos...I bought my dog from him and he is great, but is extremely busy.


Thanks Class.. I intend on doing that soon.. Will let you know how I make out..


----------



## Nico's Pack (Jan 3, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Welcome to the Frontpage
> 
> Another one to try...


Thanks for the suggestion Maggie.. But Long Island would be a difficult and long commute from my location..


----------



## Freddy_R (Feb 8, 2017)

Any updates on IPO clubs I can join in North New Jersey ?


----------

